

Show HN: Use your skills to travel the world - soneca
https://www.worldpackers.com/

======
theviajerock
That is absolutelly great.... I am will add to my favorites and see it
later...

~~~
soneca
Thanks! I imagined people on HN would like the idea as soon as I started
working here.

------
soneca
I am an early employee at worldpackers, if you have any questions and all that
stuff...

~~~
cuchoi
I loved the idea! Some questions:

1\. Is the a way to search by number of hours required to work? 2\. The "days
off" are weekly? Depending on the minimum time? 3\. The idea is that all
skills are worth the same amount of hours, right? 4\. Do you guys charge a fee
to the travelers?

Best!

~~~
soneca
1\. Not yet (better search is on the backlog)

2\. Yes, days off are weekly, not depending on the minimum time.

3\. Yes, but after application there is conversation between traveler and
hosts where you can try to negotiate that.

4\. Yes, there is a fee per trip confirmed (but there lots of ways of getting
discounts from the original $50 fee - if you want one, my email is at my info)

Thanks!

------
wodenokoto
I couldn't select the search box so it was impossible to do a search.

Instead I clicked "Web developer" and chose a random hostel, which offered me
"reception work on my vacation". That seems kind of odd

~~~
soneca
May you share your browser/OS setup? I will take a look on this. Thanks!

~~~
wodenokoto
OSX Yosemite, Firefox latest beta.

Similar problem on latest Ubuntu running the latest stable release of Firefox.

Adblock+ installed on both.

